# Cheapest rcs breeding set-up



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, everybody! I hope that your tanks are doing well! I am about to set-up a tank to breed RCS, and I would like to know some cost-effective methods/items/DIY so that I can reduce the overall cost of everything that I will have to have in order to be successful. I would love for the tank to be heavily planted with low-medium light plants, I will have MTS snails, and RCS. That's it. I am looking for advice on all of the hardware, especially these items:

tank (I would love for it to be a tank, not just a plastic container as some suggest. I would like the tank to be 10 gallons). This is mostly just informative for the rest of the post, as I will likely purchase the tank from my LFS for $14.00.
plants/shrimp/snails (I have a place where I can purchase the three, but they will be around $70.00 for everything!) I need some RCS, somewhere around 5+, and for plants I would like to have duckweed, frogbit, guppy grass, and java moss, just enough to get these plants started. As for snails, I mentioned MTS. I just need enough to start a colony.)
substrate (I would spend as much money as Eco-Complete. I have tried AS and disliked it.)
lighting (I have heard that I would need a 6500K lighting set-up, which I have used before but cost me around $45.00.)
CO2 system/fertilizers, etc. (Do I need any of this?)
I would appreciate it if you could all supply cost-effective methods for helping me set-up a RCS breeding tank as I have outlined above. Thank-you very much for having the patience to read this entire post, and I hope that this can be a very involved discussion so that I can learn well!


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

If I were only attempting to breed them and not have a display tank I would buy one of the 10 gallon complete set ups from Petland (or similar place). I think they normally run $40 or less.
The light will be sufficient for low light plants, it will come with a filter (just add a sponge over the intake), and possible a heater. 
Heaters are optional for RCS if you keep your house warm (65ish).

If you're going to have plants, you may want to buy some plant substrate. You'll need about 10lbs, and that will cost about $15-20. 

I would buy the plants from forum members in the WTB section. Some people sell their clippings real cheap, and make a great starter. You can probably spend about $10 and fill your tank.

You can buy RCS from a forum member as well. 30 is a good starting population for breeding. I bought 30 on ebay for $30 shipped. Generally the forum is less expensive than that.

You can probably get some snails for free if you ask in the local forum, or from the person you buy shrimp from. If you where here I would give you some Malayans.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

For rcs, you do not need any special substrate- inert gravel or sand is fine.

Get a cheap compact florescent full spectrum bulb to shine on the tank for the moss and an economy hood is optional.

Ditch the CO2 system/fertilizers, etc. if you are trying to do cheapest and you don't need it for duckweed, frogbit, guppy grass, and java moss.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

70 Dollars seems alot for the shrimp snails and plants. For the plants you describe you don't need high light, co2, or fertz. For a simple RCS tank you could buy pool filter, black blasting sand, or cheap black gravel. If you buy plants from TPT you will probably get someone to throw in some MTS for free.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Key: sponge filters

A shrimp keeper's best cheap friend


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Bananariot said:


> Key: sponge filters
> 
> A shrimp keeper's best cheap friend



+1 on this.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+2 on that


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

I do not have a Petland anywhere near me, unfortunately. I only have a Petco and Petsmart, with Petco being the much closer option.
 I know about sponge filters and have used them in the past. I assume I will only need one. Do I need any other filtration?
How will I have full spectrum lighting without a hood?
About the shrimp/snails/plants: I will check the buying/selling section, but it seem hard to find everything for under the $70.00 I was already considering from a different source!
What type of sand for substrate? Will it be fine for both the shrimp and plants and snails?
So...I do not need a heater? My house is heated for around 70 F all year.
Thanks!


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

shadowaquatics said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone!
> 
> I do not have a Petland anywhere near me, unfortunately. I only have a Petco and Petsmart, with Petco being the much closer option.
> I know about sponge filters and have used them in the past. I assume I will only need one. Do I need any other filtration?
> ...


 I know my Petco offers a 10G setup for like 30$, they also have a 20G one for 50$ or something too. And if you want your RCS to breed "well", your going to probably need a heater. You don't "need" it, but it will increase the breeding rate up a lot. RCS like it at about 74-77ish. Any type of sand is fine, Pool filter sand is great and cheap! 50lb bag for about 4-8$.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

If your house is at 70 then you don't need a heater. If you pick the right low tech plants an inert substrate works fine (play sand, pool sand, colored gravel, etc). It will be fine for plants, snails, and shrimps. Plantwise I would stick to mosses, java ferns, and maybe floating plants. 

Petco will ave similar low cost startup kits. Or check craigslist, you can get great deals there. I recently got a 30 gallon, a stand, heater, a gravel cleaning hose attachment, and 2 air pumps for $40.

A heater is better, of course, but since we are going low cost here it is the first thing I would cut.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

By the way, for sand, you want black (if there's a choice) for better shrimp colours. The most cost effective way IMO is to buy everything used, including the tank, light, filter, everything. The only thing is that this method is very time inefficient as you're pretty much waiting for someone to sell it.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> By the way, for sand, you want black (if there's a choice) for better shrimp colours.


+1 I would just go with cheap black gravel, but if you want sand, there is always the Petco Black sand.


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright, everyone! I took the time to research some answers for my area and here is what I have found out:

My Petco sells empty ten gallon tanks for $14.00, and a ten gallon kit for around $70.00, which does not include a fluorescent light or heater, or thermometer.
I would like to have a 50W heater because it will increase breeding.
I have never used sand as a substrate before. Any advice?
Plants will be: frogbit, duckweed, and guppy grass; possibly java moss if I can make a moss carpet with sand substrate?
I am having a hard time finding livestock, including plants that are somewhat cheap on the buying/selling section, but I am still looking!
Will the tank need a cover? (Sorry if this is a silly question.)


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

- Don't get duckweed. You will never get rid of it. NEVER. Java moss is always good since it's low light, and there's a lot of surface area for algae to grow on it for shrimp to feast on. 
- I like sand because it increases the surface area on the ground for BB and algae to grow on, and when the MTS buries itself into the sand, they look really cute. 
- A cover for the tank will decrease the amount of evaporation, and thus a lower water bill.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

What really? The 10G in my Petco is only 30$ with hood, no heater...
I also wouldn't recommend using Java moss as a carpet, since it doesn't spread as quickly as the other mosses. But if you really want to, I would tie them onto river rocks (dollar tree has them) with some cotton thread, and place them in any pattern you like, and eventually, all the cracks should be covered. Trimming the moss and placing them in different areas is much easier this way too. Make sure to use the flat ones! I tried this before, and it doesn't take as much time as the other ways. (canvas/etc)


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

I have found Petco's black aquarium sand! It seems cheap, how many pounds will I need for a 10 gallon planted?
I have been checking Craigslist in my area as well as classifieds for a few weeks, and everything is extremely overpriced.
I heard of this technique used before and I was wondering if you all could enlighten me as to whether or not this could work. You take an empty ten gallon tank and place in some water and let it mature(cycle), then you add in guppy grass, frogbit, and duckweed. You then add the shrimp and place it in front of a window. Supposedly, the plants will act as a filter and clean the tank, while also producing biofilm, meaning that you will not have to feed the shrimp. You would still need a heater though. Could this work or is this crazy? Thanks for all advice so far, I am learning a lot!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Do not spend $70 for a 10 gallon kit. Goodness, Walmart has them you can have shipped right to your home for $39 with lid, light and filter. Everything you need except substrate, shrimp and plants.


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

I would like duckweed, even it I cannot remove it later. As for my Petco compared to yours, I can hardly believe the price difference! I have decided against java moss because of how slow it will grow. What does BB stand for? Also, how deep should the sand be? Thanks!


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

What do you all think of the very cheap technique I have posted above on this page?


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Plants are great at sucking up nitrAtes, which are the end product of the nitrogen cycle. They're not nearly as good at sucking up ammonia and nitrItes, which are very harmful to your shrimp. If you want to breed shrimp, you need a filter. A cheap sponge filter will work, I think Aquabid has some for like $5 shipped to your house. I have a few air pumps collecting dust if you need one, pm me. 

Algae and microorganisms that grow on moss and plants are the main food source for shrimp, but should be supplemented 2-3 times per week with a combination of blanched veggies and higher protein shrimp foods.


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

I will definitely make/purchase a sponge filter! That seems like what is stressed the most and will be done. As for the tank, I think I will just purchase a plain, empty ten gallon from Petco for $14.00. The substrate will probably be Eco-Complete, because I have never used sand before, it will be better for the plants, and I heard that it will help them grow quicker than just sand. The lighting is still a question, although I am debating purchasing a clip-on fixture from Lowe's ($8.00) and a 6500K CFL bulb for $5.00, also at Lowe's. The filtration will be a sponge filter unless you recommend more. The heater will be a 50W submersible from Petco. The tank will not have a hood, which I would prefer because I think that they look better without, and the plants will be as described above. As for the plants/shrimp/snails, I have tried looking through TPT, but have not found many people with them, and the people with them charge more than Aquabid. 

Any advise on cycling a tank? I know I need to test the water and so on, but what can I use, that is relatively cheap (the theme of this post), so that I can cycle the tank quicker? I have heard of using fish, is this true? Can I put the plants in the tank while it is cycling? What about the snails? Thank-you all for your help!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I would do a fishless cycle, add the plants, and possibly get seed substrate (cycled substrate) or used filter media from someone to have an initial source of bacteria. Then add straight ammonia till it's reading about 4.0 on the API test, and keep the ammonia at that level until nitrates start showing up. I've cycled a tank in about 2 weeks that way, but I was using a lot of gravel from an established tank, along with cycled filter media and fast growing plants (lots of dwarf water lettuce).


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

How do you cycle a tank with fish?


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

I am new to cycling tanks, because I have bred RCS in the past without doing this. I simply added the De-chlorinator, and then added the shrimp. They readily bred, but that was about a year ago, and I have since given away most of my stuff for aquariums, but would like to return to this amazing hobby. I would love to cycle a tank this time because I have heard that it helps. How can I cycle a tank using fish?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I go old school. I put a small piece of frozen fillet fish on the substrate (~1" per 10g), run the filters, have the moss in place, and wait about two weeks while the bacteria breaks down the fish piece.

I also squeeze a running sponge filter's mulm into the new tank to help it along.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nobody here will recommend you "use" fish to cycle a tank. 

They're not a means to an end, they're pets.

On that note, you should get your tank, aquascape what you want it to look like, and then start dosing ammonia. 

And as per the 'cant find livestock' I am not sure if you have searched high and low, as I can count at least three sellers who sell quantities of RCS and have snails without even looking. 

Either post a singular WTB thread when your tank is ready, as people will probably not sell you livestock knowing your tank is uncycled. 

I hope what I have said isn't taken as terse, but I'm just trying to balance my negative views on fish-in cycling and giving you straight facts.


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

The fish fillet sounds interesting, but I think I will just doe ammonia. As for using the fish for cycling, they would have been hearty minnows which I already breed. I understand that they are pets and should be treated as such. As for test kits, does anyone have one they recommend the most? The cheaper the better.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Best way to cycle is to use ammonia bought at hardware store. It's like 4 bucks for a huge bottle. Add it drop by drop until your API ammonia test kit reads 4-5 ppm. Check it a few days later, keep adding more to keep the level at 4-5. When you notice the ammonia level is dropping start checking nitrites. You'll notice a nitrite spike. When nitrite begins to go down, check for the presence of nitrate. I consider a tank cycled when it converts 1 ppm of ammonia into nitrate in one day. Before you add anything at that point make sure to do a 90 percent water change to get rid of all the nitrates that will have built up.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

What you can do is get someone's tank water that they used to clean their cannister/HOB/sponge filter and dump that into your tank. That is the absolute cheapest way to cycle your tank. BB will form and you will be good. If possible, you could buy someone's old sponge filter that was running not too long ago. Provided that it's still wet, your tank would become instantly cycled.


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

Can I have MTS snails in the tank while this is happening?


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

I mean... Maybe if you kept the ammonia down at only 1 ppm they might survive... But I don't think they'd like it


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree on using used media. It will surely speed up the cycle by a ton! If you were to put some used gravel from another tank into the new one, it would help too. I wouldn't put any livestock (excluding plants) in, until about 2-3 weeks. To make it safer for the livestock, I usually plant the heck out of the tank, then trim/sell them for money, for more shrimp! Floaters will definetly help, since they suck a lot of nitrates/ammonia out of the water, and shrimp like to hang on the bottom of the roots. I test if it's safe by adding a guppy to the tank, and if it survies 1-5 days, it's good to go. Even though it's "good to go", I just add some snails in to create a good trail of food for the shrimp.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

PuddlesAqua said:


> I mean... Maybe if you kept the ammonia down at only 1 ppm they might survive... But I don't think they'd like it


I've had ramshorns in a tank while I was dosing pure ammonia and I didn't lose a single one. Had ammonia up to 5ppm for days. Took forever to cycle that tank though my main error was running Purigen on it at the same time...oops! I had a very fast cycle on a tank that I used JUST ONE ramshorn and a bit of food. Tossed some Tetra Safestart in and the tank was cycled in 5 days. I didn't add livestock for another 2 weeks but it was cycled in 5 days nonetheless.


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

LAST TWO QUESTIONS!

First, I would like to thank you all very much for your help and constant support today! Here are my final questions:

Can MTS survive while a tank is going through a fishless cycle? I know I can add plants first, and I have heard of how Ramshorn Snails do fine, and how hearty MTS are.
Will I only need a sponge filter for filtration? I can purchase one tomorrow if that is the case, as well as any other filtration things I will need.
Thanks!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

For RCS? Red Cherry Shrimp? Yepper. A sponge filter will do just fine.


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, just for red cherry shrimp, low-medium light plants, and MTS snails. my last question: Can MTS survive a fishless cycle?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd put two sponges in the tank on opposite sides, but that's my odd mind. It really depends on the size of the type you put in. If it is big, you only need one. But smaller ones you could use two, and overkill never is bad. 

And yes MTS will survive. Lol trust me.


----------



## shadowaquatics (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank-you for your help everybody!


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

shadowaquatics said:


> Alright, everyone! I took the time to research some answers for my area and here is what I have found out:
> 
> My Petco sells empty ten gallon tanks for $14.00, and a ten gallon kit for around $70.00, which does not include a fluorescent light or heater, or thermometer.
> I would like to have a 50W heater because it will increase breeding.
> ...



I would just get a used setup if the whole thing costs $70 without light or heater
50W heater is a good choice
When using sand, make sure you rinse it multiple times in a bucket before adding it to the tank itself or else you'll find out quickly that it clouds up the tank. You might need to do a few water changes to remove the sand particles that will cloud the water. After a while it'll settle at the bottom. MAKE sure you turn off your filters until the sand is settled.
If you can't find the cheap flora or fauna on the swap n shop, I'd try posting a WTB thread. Some people have the stuff you're looking for, but don't make for sale threads. Generally you'll have to pay shipping, but they may give you some of the stuff you're looking for.
I'd recommend a cover with RCS. They tend to jump out of the tank for some odd reason. If you have enough floaters, it shouldn't be much of a problem. Went over to a fellow hobbyist's house and he had dried out RCS all over the place. His tank was completely stable and they were breeding like roaches but jumping out of the tank.
I would also try contacting *Homeless Aquatics* for some shrimp, plecos, or snails. Tim is such a great person! He ships to the continental U.S. and he's got a lot of cool nano livestock as well as some larger stock. I would highly recommend purchasing from him. He's had RCS in the past, but I'm not sure if he has any for sale. I know he has Sakuras (line bred RCS) that he recently got. Again, not sure if that's for sale yet.

If you don't see what you're looking for on his current stock list, you can always leave him a *reply* about what you want. He has a lot of things that aren't on the list and may sell some. He also has a *"wishlist"* of items that people want to get in. Not 100% chance that he can, but he'll try.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

A member here is doing a RAOK (Random act of kindness) for 15+/- RCS! 5 winners and possibly more!


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

mistahoo said:


> A member here is doing a RAOK (Random act of kindness) for 15+/- RCS! 5 winners and possibly more!


+1 I saw it and I was like... "who needed RCS again?"
I finally remembered, but I guess I didn't make it before you. xD
That brings up to mind what I did to my RCS tank a couple of months ago. I kinda take back what I said about them. Well here is the story:
My 29G was previously a baby setup for my little map turtle, then I got a 55G for him. So being a turtle tank, it wasn't very "clean" to be exact. I also tried adding plants in, which never did well. Some MTS came in with a jungle val plant from my grow-out tank. During that time, I thought MTS weren't good for tanks. So I couldn't care less about them when I was blasting the tank/washing the dirty gravel. The snails went through getting blasted 5 times by a hose, being crushed by gravel moving around,left out in wet gravel for 30 minutes, and pretty much cold tap water. Then when I filled the tank back up, guess what I see? Snails doing their thing. I have to say, they are even more hardy than RCS.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

MTS are extremely hardy. Moreso than ramshorn or any other snail I've ever kept. I must warn you, MTS is like the plague. Once you introduce one, they multiply extremely fast! I hate them with a passion.

I had them once... I had some substrate that was basically 90% MTS and 10% Seachem Onyx. They've obviously been thriving in there for decades. I cleaned the substrate. I had the substrate in a cooler and poured scalding hot water into the cooler then closed the lid. I let it sit for about 30 mins and then manually sifted the substrate with a strainer and tossing out the MTS. When it set up my tank and put the substrate in, surely enough, I found a bunch of MTS sliming up the sides of the tank. There were even baby ones that survived that. They were reproducing again at ridiculous rates, so I dumped the substrate and went barebottom.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

My local petsmart has 10 gal setup with hood and filter for $28 dollars on sale I'm sure yours will probably have the same sale. I got a sponge for my aquaclear 20 for 2.99. I purchased black beauty blasting sand 100lbs for $14 dollars. If you change the bulbs to 2 daylight cfls walmart has a 2 pack for $4. Total would be under $50 and all you have to do is get the plants snails and shrimp here. 







This tank cost me a total of $74 but i got an aquaclear20 2 clip lights with cfls and more sand then i will ever need.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

shadowaquatics said:


> LAST TWO QUESTIONS!
> 
> First, I would like to thank you all very much for your help and constant support today! Here are my final questions:
> 
> ...


- it's hardy, not hearty



mistahoo said:


> MTS are extremely hardy. Moreso than ramshorn or any other snail I've ever kept. I must warn you, MTS is like the plague. Once you introduce one, they multiply extremely fast! I hate them with a passion.
> 
> I had them once... I had some substrate that was basically 90% MTS and 10% Seachem Onyx. They've obviously been thriving in there for decades. I cleaned the substrate. I had the substrate in a cooler and poured scalding hot water into the cooler then closed the lid. I let it sit for about 30 mins and then manually sifted the substrate with a strainer and tossing out the MTS. When it set up my tank and put the substrate in, surely enough, I found a bunch of MTS sliming up the sides of the tank. There were even baby ones that survived that. They were reproducing again at ridiculous rates, so I dumped the substrate and went barebottom.


The reason why snail population booms is due to one reason: overfeeding. If you fed just enough for your fish or shrimp, you won't have a snail invasion. And snails are good, not bad. They're the cleanup crew for leftover food so it decreases the chance that microorganisms will grow (hydras, planaria). And they tell you about the condition of the tank, whether it's good or bad (changes in water parameteres).




MABJ said:


> I'd put two sponges in the tank on opposite sides, but that's my odd mind. It really depends on the size of the type you put in. If it is big, you only need one. But smaller ones you could use two, and overkill never is bad.
> 
> And yes MTS will survive. Lol trust me.


I started with 1 sponge filter in my 10 gal RCS tank, then I got a HOB when it was on sale. I personally like having water disruption on both sides of the tank, and the mechanical filtration. 




Kinection said:


> I agree on using used media. It will surely speed up the cycle by a ton! If you were to put some used gravel from another tank into the new one, it would help too. I wouldn't put any livestock (excluding plants) in, until about 2-3 weeks. To make it safer for the livestock, I usually plant the heck out of the tank, then trim/sell them for money, for more shrimp! Floaters will definetly help, since they suck a lot of nitrates/ammonia out of the water, and shrimp like to hang on the bottom of the roots. I test if it's safe by adding a guppy to the tank, and if it survies 1-5 days, it's good to go. Even though it's "good to go", I just add some snails in to create a good trail of food for the shrimp.


If you use used gravel/sand, make sure to wash it in a vinegar solution. Reasons that the person may not want their sand or gravel could be: just changed to a different colour/type, druged tank with something, then livestock didn't do well, bacterial infection and things died, BBA and can't get rid of it, etc. Make sure to ask why they're getting it before buying it used.

And if you're getting a guppy, check for bacterial infections before putting it into your tank. Guppies are easily susceptible/carriers of a lot of bacterial diseases. I'm not completely sure about that, but I remember someone telling me about that before (Added 1 or 2 new guppies, and the guppies they originally have got infected)


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

[/QUOTE]If you use used gravel/sand, make sure to wash it in a vinegar solution. Reasons that the person may not want their sand or gravel could be: just changed to a different colour/type, druged tank with something, then livestock didn't do well, bacterial infection and things died, BBA and can't get rid of it, etc. Make sure to ask why they're getting it before buying it used.

And if you're getting a guppy, check for bacterial infections before putting it into your tank. Guppies are easily susceptible/carriers of a lot of bacterial diseases. I'm not completely sure about that, but I remember someone telling me about that before (Added 1 or 2 new guppies, and the guppies they originally have got infected)[/QUOTE]
I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing. roud:
And if you don't want gravel mixed with sand, you can always put the gravel in a cup, that might help bacteria populate, and you can easily remove it. My guppies are doing fine, thank you.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> The reason why snail population booms is due to one reason: overfeeding. If you fed just enough for your fish or shrimp, you won't have a snail invasion. And snails are good, not bad. They're the cleanup crew for leftover food so it decreases the chance that microorganisms will grow (hydras, planaria). And they tell you about the condition of the tank, whether it's good or bad (changes in water parameteres).


They weren't booming like tens or hundreds after I cleaned. They were reproducing as they normally do, fast. That tank was not a planted tank. There usually was no leftover food as I fed frozen foods like prawns or tilapia fillets. Fish were large cichlids.

The only reason why the substrate was 90% MTS and 10% Seachem Onyx was the substrate, before cleaning, was from a planted tank that was up and running for about 2 decades give or take a few years. Not overfeeding. They reproduced like rabbits. MTS are known for that, at least over here they are. Most of us (houstonians) dread the sight of MTS. The biggest MTS from that substrate was about 2-2.5".

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with Scarlet. Use a friends old tank water from their water change, or buy some tank water from a non-corporate LFS (they sell it by the gallon). That will speed your cycle up.

If you have a friend, ask them if you can put your sponge filter in their tank for a week. That will allow it to build all the necessary stuff on it and cycle your tank faster.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

DrakeScree said:


> I'm with Scarlet. Use a friends old tank water from their water change, or buy some tank water from a non-corporate LFS (they sell it by the gallon). That will speed your cycle up.
> 
> If you have a friend, ask them if you can put your sponge filter in their tank for a week. That will allow it to build all the necessary stuff on it and cycle your tank faster.


+1 on the sponge filter part or borrow some substrate or media from a cycled tank and put it in a media bag. Water actually holds very little bacteria, so I wouldn't buy tank water, that's just a waste of money. Most of the bacteria is going to be in the substrate and the rest in the media.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------

